
Work/life balance and challenging work: you can have both - itamarst
https://codewithoutrules.com/2018/09/10/challenging-problems/
======
anoncoward111
I currently have an excellent work life balance. It's non-physical office work
that I enjoy and allows me to make a savings. The commute isn't crazy. I took
a big pay cut to work here.

It took me 7 years to find a job like this and I'm sure someday this well will
dry up, but hopefully my tactics will help me find a similar one.

~~~
nickthemagicman
Do you mind if I ask what you do?

~~~
anoncoward111
Not at all! I currently work for a 150 person company that installs solar
panels.

There are 5 of us here who work as inside reps. The company buys lists of
leads or generates its own, and we make about 100 calls per day basically just
asking to sit down and present them a quote.

The electricty rates are so high here in NY that it often is cheaper to
convert the whole house to financed solar panels than it is to use grid
electricity.

I used to work tech sales that were b2b and more complex. The pay was bad and
the culture was torture.

In this job, though I took a pay cut, I actually feel like I belong here and
the customers are generally more receptive of my phone calls.

I make $36,000 base salary, with $50 per appointment set I make nearly $50,000
a year working 36 hours 11am to 7pm. Casual dress code, health benefits, beer
and food, etc.

~~~
nickthemagicman
Sounds great and sane! I'm looking for something like that with software but
I'm finding it's either brutal startup hours or boring mind numbing corporate
jobs. Still looking. Something will turn up. Thank you!

~~~
anoncoward111
Good luck to you friend! Maybe consider sales engineering. I find that these
days, developers and sales reps are pushed to the limit, but sales engineers
tend to sit in the best of both worlds. Good luck!!!

